# ALS jobs



## A2rod2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Could anybody share their knowledge of private ambulance companies that run medics 911? So cal area. Thanks


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 8, 2012)

A2rod2 said:


> Could anybody share their knowledge of private ambulance companies that run medics 911? So cal area. Thanks



What would you like to know?


----------



## A2rod2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Which co's do so?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 8, 2012)

AMR, Morongo Basin Ambulance, Cole-Schafer, Doctors Ambulance (I believe), and rural-metro are the only ones that I know of off the top of my head.


----------



## jon51 (Jun 8, 2012)

Not sure if this is completely accurate...

San Diego County- AMR, Rural metro
Orange County- ALS 911 is only done by fire depts
San Bernardino-Morongo Basin, AMR, Desert, Baker EMS
Riverside County-AMR
LA County-ALS is mostly done by fire departments, if ALS privates are responding to 911 they are usually functioning as BLS unless the have a backup contract
Imperial County- not too sure about this county but last I remember
West shore, Gold Cross, Blythe ambulance
Ventura-lifeline, AMR, Gold Coast


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 8, 2012)

jon51 said:


> Not sure if this is completely accurate...
> 
> San Diego County- AMR, Rural metro
> Orange County- ALS 911 is only done by fire depts
> ...



That's very accurate actually


----------



## jgmedic (Jun 8, 2012)

jon51 said:


> Not sure if this is completely accurate...
> 
> San Diego County- AMR, Rural metro
> Orange County- ALS 911 is only done by fire depts
> ...



Yup, not to be nitpicky ;-), but Blythe is in Riverside County, now owned by AMR


----------



## jon51 (Jun 8, 2012)

TRSpeed and JGmedic, Do either of you know anything about Morongo Basin ambulance?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 8, 2012)

jon51 said:


> TRSpeed and JGmedic, Do either of you know anything about Morongo Basin ambulance?



Small company. Good pay. 24 hour shifts. You are in a station with another crew so you alternate calls. I believe they run Medic/Basic rigs. They are up in the Morongo valley/Joshua tree/29 palms area. They are now starting to do BLS transports (I've seen a couple of flyers about it). I believe most of their ambulances are type 3s with a couple of type 2s. Ambulances always look clean. They cover some offroading events at Johnson Valley.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 8, 2012)

jgmedic said:


> Yup, not to be nitpicky ;-), but Blythe is in Riverside County, now owned by AMR



Right but ya amr now.







jon51 said:


> TRSpeed and JGmedic, Do either of you know anything about Morongo Basin ambulance?








sure


firefite said:


> Small company. Good pay. 24 hour shifts. You are in a station with another crew so you alternate calls. I believe they run Medic/Basic rigs. They are up in the Morongo valley/Joshua tree/29 palms area. They are now starting to do BLS transports (I've seen a couple of flyers about it). I believe most of their ambulances are type 3s with a couple of type 2s. Ambulances always look clean. They cover some offroading events at Johnson Valley.



I know acouple people that work/worked there and I believe they payed pretty low for EMTs like 8or 9. They get some pretty good calls. They mainly run type 3 rigs. They got some really nice new Chevys like CARE new units. 

They all got there each room with TV and cable


----------



## jon51 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks firefite.  Is it difficult to get on there?


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 8, 2012)

jon51 said:


> Thanks firefite.  Is it difficult to get on there?



Definitely very low turn over.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 9, 2012)

TRSpeed said:


> Definitely very low turn over.



Yep. Once EMTs and medics get on out there they don't want to leave. You don't do SSM so you have a crew quarters with another crew. It's a non-profit company so they use up all the money on keeping the rigs pretty. And at least from what I have heard the pay is really good for an ambulance company. 

It's not an extremely busy system so you have downtime to sleep, read, watch TV, clean the ambulance really well, or do whatever you fancy.


----------



## yanikemt (Jun 9, 2012)

Didn't they have posting up about reserve positions recently?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah. They have a reserve program. It's fully volunteer. I forgot how many hours they want you to work per week or month.


----------



## yanikemt (Jun 9, 2012)

I think it was a minimum of 24 a months. Oh FF.. EVOC...most boring two days of my life. you and frspeed weren't kidding..


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 9, 2012)

yanikemt said:


> I think it was a minimum of 24 a months. Oh FF.. EVOC...most boring two days of my life. you and frspeed weren't kidding..



The second day is a little better because you actually get to drive the ambulance but the first day is horrible.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 9, 2012)

yanikemt said:


> I think it was a minimum of 24 a months. Oh FF.. EVOC...most boring two days of my life. you and frspeed weren't kidding..



Lol ya told you. It will be better the last day since you are not in the class room.


----------



## jon51 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the good info.  I also saw that post about reserving and got a little curious.  I had a friend who did a medic internship there and said it was very laid back and would be a great place to work while going to school.  I didn't know it was so difficult to get a job there.  I guess chances are better with AMR rancho or riverside.


----------



## yanikemt (Jun 9, 2012)

Eh.. Took me over a year to get a job at AMR riverside


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 9, 2012)

jon51 said:


> Thanks guys for all the good info.  I also saw that post about reserving and got a little curious.  I had a friend who did a medic internship there and said it was very laid back and would be a great place to work while going to school.  I didn't know it was so difficult to get a job there.  I guess chances are better with AMR rancho or riverside.



I would say its just as or harder to get hired there. I knew some guys they where interviewing and the emt questions were tough with some ALS thinking/equip interventions. 

Most EMTs would know especially working 911 but if your new, then no chance.


----------



## jon51 (Jun 10, 2012)

TRSpeed said:


> I would say its just as or harder to get hired there. I knew some guys they where interviewing and the emt questions were tough with some ALS thinking/equip interventions.
> 
> Most EMTs would know especially working 911 but if your new, then no chance.



I know its tough to get in at AMR, but they are at least hiring every now and then.  Based on the information from everyone here it seems like morongo basin rarely hires.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 10, 2012)

I applied to AMR Redlands, Rancho, Hemet, Riverside, Palm Springs, Irwindale, Lancaster, and Santa Clarita within the last two months. Took their EMT test and passed. I was told it can take anywhere from one week to 1 year to get an interview.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 10, 2012)

jon51 said:


> I know its tough to get in at AMR, but they are at least hiring every now and then.  Based on the information from everyone here it seems like morongo basin rarely hires.



Yup sucks. 







Addrobo87 said:


> I applied to AMR Redlands, Rancho, Hemet, Riverside, Palm Springs, Irwindale, Lancaster, and Santa Clarita within the last two months. Took their EMT test and passed. I was told it can take anywhere from one week to 1 year to get an interview.



Yes it can take one year. It sucks but is a great county/company.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 10, 2012)

I hope it takes less than that. I'd really like to get 911 experience before my field internship but what can you do. Mccormick would be nice as well but apparently you have to know Barack Obama to get in for some reason.


----------

